# Redding Pictures



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

more pictures


----------



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

last batch of pictures for tonight


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Looks like a good time. Thanks for the photos Blacky.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

We had a blast thanks for the photos


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Blacky said:


> Tournament is over....I'm dead tired, but had a wonderful time with some great people. Here's some pics from the shoot. More info and pics will follow, when I'm awake again.


Great photos. I actually recognize a few bows on there, from previous pics posted on AT. Looks like a fine time had by all. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ebutler (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the pics.It is great seeing some finger bow set ups.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Is it just me or is this guy stringwalking a pretty aggressive set of cams:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1946982&d=1399266247

I didn't think you could do that!

-Grant


----------



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

Grant,

he's shooting GTX cams on a 42" Hoyt bow. Looked like it is working.


----------



## screemnjay (Nov 2, 2008)

grantmac said:


> Is it just me or is this guy stringwalking a pretty aggressive set of cams:
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1946982&d=1399266247
> 
> I didn't think you could do that!
> ...


AND a Hoyt Elite riser!!!


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Blacky said:


> Grant,
> 
> he's shooting GTX cams on a 42" Hoyt bow. Looked like it is working.


So much for the theory that you can only walk with wheels, let alone that shoot through riser Jay noticed. Next thing you tell me he's doing it off of a blade rest!
I'm assuming (dangerous) that he has the cams hitting the stops exactly together at his middle crawls, or maybe he is running without the bottom stop at all.
Was he shooting from basically the same crawl for most shots, or was he actively changing with distance?

Those must be either XT3000 or 3500 limbs to have the ATA that short as well. Talk about rewriting the rules.

-Grant


----------



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

Vantage Elite riser, XT3000 limbs, GTX cams. The GTX cams have no extra stops, the cables stop at the flat part of the module. He changed his crawls for different distances.

I cannot tell you if the cams were badly out of sync on the different distances, since I didn't check. Oh, and he shoots with a blade rest so to say. 

He's using one of those hunter rest with a blade on the bottom and a blade that acts as the plunger.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

enjoyed the photos, thanks.

i'd just like to ask about the top right photo on poat #3, as i've never seen that target before.

what is the name of that critter, and is it a rinehart or some other type?
it looks a bit like some type of possum. but not an australian possum.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

grantmac said:


> Is it just me or is this guy stringwalking a pretty aggressive set of cams:
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1946982&d=1399266247
> 
> I didn't think you could do that!
> ...



Grant,
That's Steve Jenkins from Texas, he has even SW with a PCE Hoyt and I think it had GTX cams tho. He's on here just can't remember his handle, texasarcher something .. he is friends with Bubba. Not sure which rest had had at Redding but he had what looked like a golden key future rest of some type last time I shot with him.


----------



## Jesse Schultz (Sep 11, 2013)

Black looked like a real nice set up on some of those shoots awesome.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

The target co is Ragland 3d


minnie3 said:


> enjoyed the photos, thanks.
> 
> i'd just like to ask about the top right photo on poat #3, as i've never seen that target before.
> 
> ...


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

who won the team and individual events.... Figuring Rich E was the heavy favorite.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Rich Echenberg , Mark Applegate
Ben Rogers , Don Barkley
Tom Daley, Robert Williams & Gary McCain, Dick Land tied for third
Rich
Gary
Ben


rsarns said:


> who won the team and individual events.... Figuring Rich E was the heavy favorite.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

2413gary said:


> Rich Echenberg , Mark Applegate
> Ben Rogers , Don Barkley
> Tom Daley, Robert Williams & Gary McCain, Dick Land tied for third
> Rich
> ...



Thanks Gary... by the way you shot great. WHat did Rich shoot?


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

I can't count that high


rsarns said:


> Thanks Gary... by the way you shot great. WHat did Rich shoot?


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Over 1430


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

rsarns said:


> Thanks Gary... by the way you shot great. WHat did Rich shoot?


Rich-1428, Gary-1407, Ben-1390, Tom- 1386


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

Good to see Don Barkley was shooting.


----------



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

missed you there Boyd.


----------



## Gapmaster (May 23, 2002)

Thank you Boyd. Sure did miss you last weekend. Wish you could have made it. It was great shooting again with some of the guys and gals. I missed it more than I realized. Hope I get to get up there and see all you guys real soon.


----------

